# want to overclock hd 6970 and intel i5 2500k



## jassgrewal (Jan 6, 2012)

hi ! recently bought my new rig
i5 2500 k
sapphire 6970
corsair gs 600
cm 430

ASUS PZ68 PRO

i want to overclock chip and gpu
plz help me im new to overclock concept


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 6, 2012)

You can try a safe option for cpu overclock from asus utility and it will automatically oc ur cpu atleast 4.3 ghz but a expert can give you link for overclocking guide here.


----------



## jassgrewal (Jan 6, 2012)

i have done that but after that when i start my pc it go off two times and then starts
then a message appears says overclocking failed


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 6, 2012)

What is your cpu cooler?


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2012)

jassgrewal said:


> i have done that but after that when i start my pc it go off two times and then starts
> then a message appears says overclocking failed



What exactly is the message?


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd recommend to do it manually than with asus utility.. 

@jassgrewal, do u have a aftermarket cooler or the stock intel HSF?
For SB OC guide, P67 Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide For Beginners


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

@ OP - read these 

***Sandy Bridge E Overclocking Guide*** Walk through, Explanations, and Support for all X79 Overclockers

*91.121.148.119/downloads/PDF/ASUS_Sandy_Bridge_OC_Guide.pdf

Sandy Bridge Overclocking Guide

Blog - Sandy Bridge-E Overclocking Guide

read all of them and you will get a clear and good idea how to OC that cpu


----------



## dibya_kol (Jan 12, 2012)

sorry for stealing the thread. Can anyone tell me what is the max safe temp for 2500k ? And also need suggestion for a aftermarket cooler within 2k. 
CM hyper 212+ looks good but will it mount on 2500k ? 

@OP - ur pc is shutting down due to temp i guess. Increase ur clock slowly and test cpu with prime95. I am now at 3.7 with stock cooler, temp arround 75 after 45 min test.


----------



## MegaMind (Jan 12, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> CM hyper 212+ looks good but will it mount on 2500k ?



Get hyper 212EVO ~2.1K
Keep the temps under 80'C while stress test & you should be fine...


----------

